# "Funky Cold Medina Thang Biting"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

"Gotta Do What Ya Gotta Do"

Trout to 24" and Redfish to the mid slot have been dominating catches of late. It feels like the bite is on the rebound after getting knocked down over the full moon period of a week ago. Winds and tides have been tricky and the bite continues to be thwarted by lack luster tide movement early. We've been slow playing it early and then striking mid-day on moving water. We've still got a lot of fish on sand/grass but shell Trout dominated the boards yesterday while still decent numbers came of sand/grass for our wade fishermen.

Redfish have and continue to be solidly positioned on very shallow mud/grass flats. Yesterday, it was almost slick early and that sent Capt. Chris C. looking for torpedoes on the run. He doubled down on the biggest concentrations taking full limits by 9:00am with the Susan G. party while airboat fishing the back lakes.

I haven't dialed up the weather for the week yet but I've already heard from two of my guides that it's going to present some challenges with multiple wind directions and velocities. Figuring that one out will be part of "business as usual" for us and I'm sure something should break lose with some consistency in the near term. While boat fishing has definately been slower than wade fishing, I look for that to change as the Trout finish spawning and pull out to shell in warmer water temperatures. For me, that even can't get here fast enough!

Like us on *Facebook *and we promise to "love you back"!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Twitter: @Castaway_Lodge
Facebook:* Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*There's Just A Little More To It Than Meets The Eye*

The top photo includes Chris Y. and his daughter Mikayla and friend Allison. We've been fishing with them for over 10 years. I've watched Mikayla go from a bashful 7 year old to now graduating High School and heading to college. She has a brother named Jeffrey, not pictured, that has a similar fishing pedigree. It is amazing to watch him work a rod as we've taught him over the years....great fisherman. We met Mikayla's friend Allison a few years back on a trip, great to see her and fish with her again.

*Second Photo*

Tammy C. and BFF's. Tammy was a catalyst in my career and her influence with husband and friends proved not only that she was an angler to be reckoned with but that she's a pretty good judge of more than a few things. She represents everything of lore when one thinks of Texas Women in the outdoors. Our friendship and association has lasted over a decade.

*Third Photo*

Susan G. and BFF's. Susan and JM have also been great friends over the years with JM representing a CCA group in Houston. Susan and hubby are hard charging fishermen passionate about artificial lures with plenty of scars to prove it. These folks have been with us throughout our career and it's always a pleasure to fish with them or visit over dinner when they are in town.

*7th & 8th Photo*

Greg P. and sons. Greg fished with us for the first time last year and I just have a feeling that I will be priveledged to watch these youngsters as they grow "eye to eye" while fishing with us over the coming years.

And that's what doesn't meet the eye to many that observe this business. Decade long associations with families at different stages of life when they make our acquaintence. For some the bond is strong; the memories rich; and, the meaning to them that we may not understand fully.

*Double K*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*WIX Volatility Spikes Ahead of Weekend*

The Wind Volatility Index is definately on the move and the likes of this will definately keep you on your toes. Redfishing defense is a full on play for boat fishermen.

.TODAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO
20 KNOTS LATE. BAYS CHOPPY.
.TONIGHT...SOUTHEAST WIND AROUND 15 KNOTS SHIFTING SOUTH AFTER
MIDNIGHT. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY TO OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY.
.WEDNESDAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO
20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. BAYS CHOPPY.
.WEDNESDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH
10 TO 15 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. BAYS CHOPPY.
.THURSDAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO
20 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. BAYS CHOPPY.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS DECREASING TO
10 TO 15 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. BAYS CHOPPY.
.FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY TO
OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY.
.FRIDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAYS SLIGHTLY
CHOPPY TO OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY.
.SATURDAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY
TO OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS DECREASING TO
5 TO 10 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY TO
OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Seadrift Bourse: WIX Mid 30's*

Blowing 18 and some change gusting to 24MPH at the lunch hour and that is crushing the life out of broader bay approaches for Trout. We're hoping for some relief as things seem to be forecast for a settle out over the weekend. I wouldn't take odds on that happening, however.

Double K


----------

